# [SOLVED][QT5] Dziwny błąd przy kompilacji QT5 - Qtcore.

## Jacekalex

Cześć

Zachciało  mi się na stare lata spróbować Waylanda i zobaczyć, co tam słychać w rejonie QT5 - Qtwayland, i okolicy.

Próbuję zainstalować QT5 z overlaya QT, ale wszystkie wersjie qtcore walą taki blędem w czasie kompilacji:

```
 udev ................... yes

  xkbcommon .............. yes (system library)

  zlib ................... yes (system library)

Info: creating cache file /var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtcore-5.2.0_beta1-r1/work/qtbase-opensource-src-5.2.0-beta1_build/.qmake.cache

Qt is now configured for building. Just run 'gmake'.

Once everything is built, you must run 'gmake install'.

Qt will be installed into /usr

Prior to reconfiguration, make sure you remove any leftovers from

the previous build.

 * Running qt5_qmake in src/tools/bootstrap

 * Running qt5_qmake in src/tools/moc

 * Running qt5_qmake in src/tools/rcc

 * Running qt5_qmake in src/corelib

 (null)*(null) --------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------

 (null)*(null) LOG FILE: "/var/log/sandbox/sandbox-11683.log"

 (null)*(null) 

VERSION 1.0
```

Już próbowałem wyłączyć sandbox w FEATURES, i w make.conf, i z palca w poleceniu 

```
FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge...
```

i ciągle identyczny błąd.

Za każdym razem to wina sandboxa:

```
cat /var/log/sandbox/sandbox-11683.log

VERSION 1.0

FORMAT: F - Function called

FORMAT: S - Access Status

FORMAT: P - Path as passed to function

FORMAT: A - Absolute Path (not canonical)

FORMAT: R - Canonical Path

FORMAT: C - Command Line

F: open_wr

S: deny

P: /dev/stderr

A: /dev/stderr

R: /dev/stderr

C: tee /dev/stderr 
```

Dotyczy to tych wszystkich wersji:

```
     (5)    [m]~5.2.0_beta1[1] [m]~5.2.0_beta1-r1[1] [m]**5.2.9999[1] [m]**5.9999[1]
```

Sandboxa w make.conf ani śladu:

```
grep -i  sandbox /etc/portage/make.conf | wc -l 

0
```

Przy ustawieniu w make.conf 

```
-sandbox
```

 taki sam błąd.

Podobny cyrk mam  zarówno na jaju z grsec/pax, jak i standardowym vanilla+fbcondecor.

Jak to obejść?

EDIT:

Okazało się, że Portage domyślnie ładuje sandboxa, pomogło wpisanie w FEATURES:

```
-sandbox -usersandbox
```

Wreszcie poszło....  :Wink: 

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

